# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Style mới với đồ uống đã xay

## cudidi

> _Berry
> 
> Địa chỉ: 1240 đường Láng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Berry
> _


Berry chỉ là một quán nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh nằm dọc đường Láng nhưng lại khá nổi tiếng với một mặt hàng hút khách – đồ uống đá xay. 






Đã quá quen thuộc với café, trà sữa và các loại sinh tố, Berry sẽ là một lựa chọn thú vị cho bạn khi muốn tìm đến cảm giác mới. Ở đây chỉ chuyên phục vụ các loại đồ uống mát lạnh kết hợp hoa quả, kem tươi và đá xay: Chocolate Việt quất, Dâu tây, Nho đen, Bạc hà, Bánh cookie; Sữa chua Phúc bồn tử, Dâu tây, Đào, Việt quất, Xoài, Nho đen…


*
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 11/09/2012

*



*
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 11/09/2012*




Mỗi thức uống là một sự kết hợp thú vị và đầy bất ngờ cho những ai muốn khám phá. Cách trang trí bắt mắt bằng lớp kem tươi bên trên thực sự là sự hấp dẫn với các bạn trẻ.





_Sữa chua Phúc bồn tử, kem tươi 28k/cốc

_

*
Chocolate Việt quất, kem tươi 28k/cốc


*


_
Sữa chua lắc 28k/cốc

_


Ngoài ra, Berry còn phục vụ các loại fast food như Xúc xích, Bánh mì, Hướng dương, Mì tôm, đặc biệt là Khoai tây chiên lắc phô mai.



*
Khoai tây chiên lắc phô mai 22k/đĩa

*


Berry có một không gian đậm chất takeaway, nhỏ nhắn, xinh xắn và cực dễ thương, cũng là một địa chỉ tuyệt vời cho những người muốn sử dụng takeaway drinks nhé!


_
View đẹp cho cả nhà show ảnh nhé!

_









*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Berry*
Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá Các quán café ở Hà Nội – Cac quan café o Ha Noi

----------


## jhonnyboy

Menu dễ thương quá

----------


## loplipop

Chắc là mát lắm
Ăn với đá xay cũng dễ ăn nữa

----------


## h20love

có cái xe đạp dễ thương tóa

----------


## khanhszin

m thick cái xe đạp rồi đấy... hihi

----------


## lunas2

cuốn hút bởi chiếc xe

----------


## rose

những ly kem trông ngon tuyệt

----------


## lovetravel

kết cái xe đạp  :cuoi1:

----------


## littlelove

ngon thế, bị kết món kem tươi

----------


## littlegirl

phải dẫn bạn bè qua đây chén mới được

----------


## saohoa

menu với đồ uống nhìn mà ko kìm được lòng  :cuoi:

----------


## wildrose

hay qua đây mà không để ý quán này nhỉ, mai phải vào thử mới được

----------


## vaga_pro2006

khoan tây chiên phô mai  :cuoi1: 
toẹt vời

----------


## miam_miam

ui, berry berry  :Smile:   Quán tủ của mình, biết được nhờ quán được review trên facebook Địa chỉ Hà Nội. Quán nhỏ nhưng đồ uống ngon, giá rẻ, anh chị chủ vui vẻ nhiệt tình.
P/S: đặc biệt, Cookies đá xay ở đây là *NO1 HÀ THÀNH*, miam oánh dẫu đảm bảo, cộp cộp cộp

----------


## whippy_drinks

:-O, quán của bọn mình, cảm ơn bạn cudidi nhiều nhiều vì đã viết rì-viu về quán bọn mình  :Smile: . Các bạn qua ủng hộ bọn mình với nha

----------


## tieuqui

hấp dẫn ghê
Mùa đông đang tính tìm mấy quán ấm cúng

----------


## whippy_drinks

Up lên cho một buổi chiều Hà Nội nắng đẹp nào  :Smile:

----------


## whippy_drinks

*Update chương trình Noel và Menu mới, mọi người qua ủng hộ bọn mình nha*  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: *
*

----------


## whippy_drinks

*Chúc tất cả các Berry's friend một năm mới nhiều nhiều niềm vui và thật là may mắn nha 
*

----------


## showluo

ngon
đồ uống đúng với sở thik của mình
cuối tuần này sẽ đến uống thử xem có đúng như lời đồn ko  :cuoi1:

----------


## whippy_drinks

*Berry Takeaway Drinks
Địa chỉ: 1240 Đường Láng
Thời gian mở cửa: 7h30 am -> khách về hết thì thôi:p
*
*Giá cả chi tiết và đồ uống mới sẽ được cập nhật trên facebook của quán ở link dưới, rất cảm ơn mọi người đã quan tâm ạ !!!*
*http://www.facebook.com/berry.takeaway.drinks*

----------


## dauhalan

quán này mới mở à
bữa nào đến thử 
thik mấy quán kiểu takeaway

----------

